# Garrys Mod Backspace key not working



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, EliteMew here. For some reason, my backspace key doesn't work ingame in garrys mod. It works fine everywhere else. I tried setting it to default controls, and that still didn't work. Please help!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Well do you have another keyboard you could try?


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

Unfortunately no. It works fine in everything else, just not ingame sometimes.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Only sometimes it does not work? After not being able to use the back space key, have you tried re-starting the game?


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

TyranTheTerror said:


> Only sometimes it does not work? After not being able to use the back space key, have you tried re-starting the game?


Yes to both. It happens only sometimes. I restart the game, and it works again. The problem is to keep it from doing that again.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

I suggest trying another keyboard...maybe borrowing from a friend or family member? It would help me greatly if i could see a result from that.


----------

